# Launchprobleme Buffed.de



## Dan (25. August 2006)

Hi, 

Nach dem Launch des neuen Portals *"Buffed.de"*, welches die WoW-Datenbank *"BLASC"* beinhaltet, kam es zu temporären Serverproblemen und dadurch resultierend zu einem sehr langsamen Webseitenaufbau.
*Die schwerwiegensten Serverprobleme konnten inzwischen behoben werden und die Seite läuft nun mit der altbekannten Geschwindigkeit.*

Um den Grund des Problems herausfinden zu können, wurden einige BLASC-Features temporär deaktiviert, wie z.B. die Charactersuche.

Alle Features werden nun nach und nach wieder aktiviert bis BLASC in vollem Umfang und hoher Geschwindigkeit verfügbar ist.

Alle sonstigen BLASC-Module, zu denen auch in anderen Threads Fragen aufkamen, werden selbstverständlich auch weiterhin verfügbar gemacht werden. 
Dazu zählen vor allem die XML-Schnittstelle und die Bereitstellung der "Itemlist.XML" Datei für Itemstats.
Dabei muss darauf geachtet werden, dass die URLs von blasc.de auf *buffed.de* geändert werden müssen, da PHP-Scripte mit der Weiterleitung Probleme haben.

Wir wünschen Euch viel Spass auf "buffed.de" und entschuldigen uns für die gestrigen Ausfälle.

Dan
buffed.de


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (25. August 2006)

Ich kenn die Probleme bei solchen Umzügen selbst gut genug.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bei mir wollte gestern garnix gehen (Browser hängte ständig) aber heute geht alles ziemlich gut.
Hoffe die größten Probleme sind vorbei.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Warax (25. August 2006)

Bl4ckSh33p schrieb:


> Ich kenn die Probleme bei solchen Umzügen selbst gut genug.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wollte nur mal darauf hinweisen das des registrieren auf der Hauptseite nicht geht, die Seite da hat nen Fehler

http://www.buffed.de/community/registrieren.html


----------



## Nyana (25. August 2006)

*schmunzelt*

jaja .. hätt mich auch gewundert wenn BLASC nur unsere Hardware überfordert hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Trotzdem alles gute für Buffed.de haben die Leute meiner Gilde viel Zeit und Herzblut reingesteckt.

Grüße an B3n, Crowley & Regnor

PS: Gestern 2x Hexerrobe - also nix verpaßt ^^


----------



## Corgan (25. August 2006)

Danke an B3n, Crowley & Regnor
Die XML Schnittstelle funktioniert jetzt wieder.
Die aktuelle blasc.php für Itemstats könnt ihr hier runterladen.
http://forums.eqdkp.com/index.php?showtopic=6618

ps: Leider fehlt eurem neuen Layout die Tabelle mit den Setinformationen, auf den Itemseiten.
Evtl. bastelt ihr das ja wieder mit rein.


----------



## Chubakka (25. August 2006)

Ich wollte auch noch mal den hinweis geben das zur zeit das registrieren nicht möglich ist Was ich gerne machen würde!

http://www.buffed.de/community/registrieren.html


----------



## Gast (25. August 2006)

Chubakka schrieb:


> Ich wollte auch noch mal den hinweis geben das zur zeit das registrieren nicht möglich ist Was ich gerne machen würde!
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/community/registrieren.html



scheint keinen zu interessieren, dass das Registrieren nicht funktioniert - oder ich habe es im Forum bisher nicht gefunden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## *Kindara* (Gast) (26. August 2006)

Bin ich eigentlich der einzige der auf so Floskel-Postings die Pseudo-Seriös aussehen allergisch reagiert?

Mir wäre ein "Wir hatten Probleme beim Umzug, die Server werden in nen paar Tagen wieder problemlos laufen" deutlich lieber gewesen als dieses Zeugs da oben.


----------



## ZAM (26. August 2006)

Gast schrieb:


> scheint keinen zu interessieren, dass das Registrieren nicht funktioniert - oder ich habe es im Forum bisher nicht gefunden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das interessiert uns auf jeden Fall. 

Nur wie bereits erwähnt waren wir die letzten Tage für den offiziellen Launch der Seite auf der Games Convention und sind Heute erst nach Hause zurück gekehrt. Wir waren in dieser Zeit aber nicht untätig und haben keine Mühen gescheut uns diese Fehler zu analysieren, auch wenn es bis tief in die Nacht dauerte.
Aus diesem Grund können wir uns direkt ab Beginn der Woche darum kümmern.


----------



## Crowley (26. August 2006)

Die Registrierung geht jetzt wieder.

Auch von mir noch mal sorry, das es ein so holpriger Start war. Wir haben wirklich getan was wir konnten, soweit das zwischen den Messeterminen im Hotel möglich war. Ab nächster Woche sind wir dann wieder Fulltime am Start und werden uns um die verbleibenden Problemchen kümmern.


----------



## Jockel (27. August 2006)

ich habe auch ein problem und zwar habe ich versucht, die neue blasc version über die angebotene ftp zu downloaden......leider komme ich nicht auf den ftp server, da weder ein anonymes login noch mein loginname noch sonst irgendwas mich den download des neuen client ausführen lässt. was mach ich falsch?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast (29. August 2006)

hallo irgendwie funzt dat mit dem regen doch nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 habe alles eingegeben und auch nen link erhalten zum freischalten, aber alles was ich bekomme ist das ich das formular nochma bekomme!!  wenn ich versuch mich mit meinen nick und pw einzuloggen gehts nich!! kann da ma wer weiterhelfen bitte? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (29. August 2006)

Gast schrieb:


> hallo irgendwie funzt dat mit dem regen doch nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hi, schick deine Registrierungsmail mit deinem Problem samt Nickname bitte an support@buffed.de


----------

